# Hoover ramps?



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi, are the docks still in at Hoover red bank or walnut ramps? Water still high enough to safely load and unload v bottom? Thanks in advance


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Went by all ramps today (Nov. 3rd ). All docks are still in, plenty of water. TwinBridges and Baldridge could be a little shallow, but several boat trailers in their parking areas. No city equipment in any locations. I say go for it.  I am heading to Hilton Head tomorrow for a week. All ramps there are leading to "happy hour".  Tight Lines !!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Ramps were indeed still in at maxtown and walnut. Crappie and catfish were hungry today and buddy also caught a 17 inch saugeye. All on minnow drop shot or on bottom in 15 to 25 ft of water. Middle and south sections. Blue cat went about 33+ inches and fat.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

nice blue! you land that one on a dropshot too? the crappie were still chomping yesterday.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Hoover water level up over two feet overnight after the rain. Now just six feet below full pool. If floating docks are still in should have little issue putting in


----------



## Sabatino925 (Jun 26, 2017)

Had to back around a crane doing work to the dock at twin bridges and put my back tires on some boulders but I was able to get my kayak in. I did see two guys unload v-bottoms, don't know if I would have had the courage. Also found the crappie later in the day, probably caught 75% of my fish in the last hour on the water.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Jason, yes in dropshot minnow. Just saw a small peck on the line and thought it was another crappie


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Columbus parks department will be removing various docks this week and next. They could not say exactly which day certain Hoover docks will be pulled but they expect to have them all out by end of next week.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

lacdown said:


> Jason, yes in dropshot minnow. Just saw a small peck on the line and thought it was another crappie


nice job getting it into the boat on what i assume was light line!


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

RiparianRanger said:


> Columbus parks department will be removing various docks this week and next. They could not say exactly which day certain Hoover docks will be pulled but they expect to have them all out by end of next week.


They were pulling them at Hoover today.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> They were pulling them at Hoover today.


 all of them or just certain ramps?


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

I would bet they'll have all the floating docks out of ramps by the end of this week weather permitting.


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Only one floating dock left at Red Bank today. They were pulling the seasonal docks today, and are almost done there. Then they said they were pulling the last dock from the ramp. Probably tomorrow. Walnut St. docks are out.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

All Docks are gone. The water level is up a good bit. A few boats out there. Water looked good.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

City of Columbus plans to install the docks at all three reservoirs beginning in April. All docks should be in by May 1st.


----------



## Catstalker1956 (Feb 25, 2013)

Is the Oxbow ramp ready?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Haven’t checked them all. Does anybody know if *any* docks are in yet?


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

i am hearing baldridge and twin bridges are in.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Went by Walnut at 45 mph last night and it did not look like they have installed it yet.


----------



## klineka (Mar 22, 2018)

RiparianRanger said:


> Haven’t checked them all. Does anybody know if *any* docks are in yet?


The docks right by the damn are not in as of last night. Not sure which those are called


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

The dock is in at Sunbury rd bridge.
Not in as of Saturday at walnut


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Monday Apr. 16th
Red Bank ramps are being worked on, almost complete
Baldridge ramp is in
Twin Bridges is in
Walnut is not in


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Red Bank is complete.
Walnut has one side finished.
The docks for the other side are stacked in the parking lot.
Those babies are in some sad shape. Might just get one side this year.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

bassin mickey said:


> Red Bank is complete.
> Walnut has one side finished.
> The docks for the other side are stacked in the parking lot.
> Those babies are in some sad shape. Might just get one side this year.


Man, I hope that prediction doesn’t come true. Walnut ramp receives a disproportionate share of idiots and dock anglers that apparently can’t read posted signs. It’s saving grace has long been that if one dock is monopolized by a moron you could use the other.


----------



## siebta (Nov 29, 2011)

Oxbow ramp still under construction 4/20/18


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

RiparianRanger said:


> Man, I hope that prediction doesn’t come true. Walnut ramp receives a disproportionate share of idiots and dock anglers that apparently can’t read posted signs. It’s saving grace has long been that if one dock is monopolized by a moron you could use the other.


Yes...especially that brain surgeon that pulls his car headfirst down to the waters edge at the Walnut ramp, gets his blow up boat out of trunk, unfolds it in front of the car and jams the whole ramp up while using his 12v air pump attached to his car battery to blow up the boat. Then another 15 mins. to sort fishing gear, load his boat which includes mounting fish finder, battery, gas powered mtr. and hooking up fuel tank.
Again, all done while jamming up the dock.
And the guy genuinely doesn't care how far he has traffic backed up.
Maybe this is the year someone will break him of his ignorance and teach him some docking etiquette.


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

fastwater said:


> Yes...especially that brain surgeon that pulls his car headfirst down to the waters edge at the Walnut ramp, gets his blow up boat out of trunk, unfolds it in front of the car and jams the whole ramp up while using his 12v air pump attached to his car battery to blow up the boat. Then another 15 mins. to sort fishing gear, load his boat which includes mounting fish finder, battery, gas powered mtr. and hooking up fuel tank.
> Again, all done while jamming up the dock.
> And the guy genuinely doesn't care how far he has traffic backed up.
> Maybe this is the year someone will break him of his ignorance and teach him some docking etiquette.


Shame on everyone that allows this to happen!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Joyo said:


> Shame on everyone that allows this to happen!


Yes...this guy has been chastised more than once.
Most likely this year with Walnut down to one lane, I expect the level of chastisement to drastically increase.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Yes...this guy has been chastised more than once.
> Most likely this year with Walnut down to one lane, I expect the level of chastisement to drastically increase.


Am I missing something here? Why would not the city take two dock units from the lane on the left and add it to the empty lane on the right.? That gives you two lanes---hello !!!


----------



## JohnyUtah (Jul 19, 2016)

One of the docks on the other lane needed to be fixed. It will be back soon.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Looks like they did a mix & match at Walnut. Both lanes now have docks.


----------

